# USC AASR PHA SJ Recognition Reciprocated



## bupton52 (Oct 16, 2013)

The moral progression of the Fraternity of Freemasons was exemplified again today at the Annual Session of the United Supreme Council 33Â°, Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite, Prince Hall Affiliated, Southern Jurisdiction, United States of America, taking place in Greensboro, North Carolina. Sovereign Grand Commander of the Southern Jurisdiction, Prince Hall Affiliated, Illustrious Deary Vaughn, 33Â°, announced that the extension of formal masonic recognition by the Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite Southern Jurisdiction, and Northern Masonic Jurisdiction, was reciprocated by unanimous approval today at the annual meeting of the United Supreme Council, as reported by Brother L Ken UpchurchCollins II, 33˚, Prince Hall Affiliated. This means there is full masonic recognition, and visitation, amongst all members of regular and recognized Valleys of the Scottish Rite, an appendant body of Freemasonry containing the 4˚ thru the 33˚ of Freemasonry, throughout the United States of America.

Watch for future information of this event at these official websites:
www.unitedsupremecouncil.org
www.scottishrite.org


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 16, 2013)

I look forward to rulings from the various states GLs on this.  And I look forward to pressure on them to make those rulings consistent with our Masonic principles.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yah, how does that affect us in states that don't have PHA visitation? Like SR allows it, but the GL does not. Am I barred from SR visitation if the GL bars it?


----------



## bupton52 (Oct 16, 2013)

crono782 said:


> Yah, how does that affect us in states that don't have PHA visitation? Like SR allows it, but the GL does not. Am I barred from SR visitation if the GL bars it?





My Freemasonry HD

I guess we'll have to just wait and see how thats gonna work. Its a great first step nonetheless.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 16, 2013)

crono782 said:


> Yah, how does that affect us in states that don't have PHA visitation? Like SR allows it, but the GL does not. Am I barred from SR visitation if the GL bars it?



Even more fun - How does that work when traveling across the line of recognition one way or the other?

I still don't quite get it - While living in Chicago I attended a reunion with degree teams from AASR-NJ, AASR-SJ and ASR-PHA.  None of them had any problems sitting in reunion together.


----------



## NickGarner (Oct 18, 2013)

bupton52 said:


> The moral progression of the Fraternity of Freemasons was exemplified again today at the Annual Session of the United Supreme Council 33Â°, Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite, Prince Hall Affiliated, Southern Jurisdiction, United States of America, taking place in Greensboro, North Carolina. Sovereign Grand Commander of the Southern Jurisdiction, Prince Hall Affiliated, Illustrious Deary Vaughn, 33Â°, announced that the extension of formal masonic recognition by the Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite Southern Jurisdiction, and Northern Masonic Jurisdiction, was reciprocated by unanimous approval today at the annual meeting of the United Supreme Council, as reported by Brother L Ken UpchurchCollins II, 33˚, Prince Hall Affiliated. This means there is full masonic recognition, and visitation, amongst all members of regular and recognized Valleys of the Scottish Rite, an appendant body of Freemasonry containing the 4˚ thru the 33˚ of Freemasonry, throughout the United States of America.
> 
> Watch for future information of this event at these official websites:
> www.unitedsupremecouncil.org
> www.scottishrite.org




So mote it be!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 18, 2013)

This is certainly wonderful news about our great fraternity! One more step in the right direction towards a brighter future.

Kudos to all the Brethren involved!!


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 18, 2013)

I am newly raised and I am not a member of the AASR so my question may come off as reaaalllyyy dumb.

The AASR does not deal in blue lodge degree work so how can a SR mason violate his OB if it is SR business being discussed and not blue lodge?

This would be like the GLoNJ saying my elks lodge is clandestine because I discuss elk lodge business with non masons. (Or am I oversimplifying it?)


----------



## crono782 (Oct 18, 2013)

Your petition and admittance into the SR is predicated upon blue lodge membership so one might assume that you are also under blue lodge jurisdiction even while at a SR function. Similar to if I go out I state am I still bound under my GL laws even if they contradict the jurisdiction I am currently in? Which takes precedence? Most restrictive? That is the question.

EDIT: a bit oversimplifying. Your elk membership is not dependent upon your masonic membership.  


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Oct 19, 2013)

I was kind of worrying about some kind of backlash that was sort of like what happened with the Shriners and Arkansas GL (I believe it was Arkansas).  The way I understood it was that the Shrine made their own decision on a matter which conflicted with the GL, and despite warnings from the GL they stayed with that decision.  So the GM declared it a Masonic no-no to attend Shrine functions.  I was worried that this may be the same result with the GLoT.

With that being said, I am really glad to see this getting moved along at a place like the SR.  Gets me pretty stoked about the future of things.


----------

